# MECA 2x event May 22nd Jackson, OH



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

What: Meca 2x event
When: Sunday May 22, 2011 10am-3pm
Where: 134 Broadway Street Jackson, OH 45640
Who: YOU!!!

This will make for a 3x weekend in Ohio!!!!

Once the official flyer is created i'll add it.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

2 weeks away


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

1 week away


----------

